# Werte von Standardinput einlesen und addieren



## g!zm0 (10. Sep 2004)

Hi all,
mer hamm heut in in info addieren ueber java gelernt, will aba nich compilieren, was iss am sourcecode falsch?

```
public  class addieren {
  public  static  void main(String args[]) {
    int zahl1 ;
    int zahl2 ;
    int erg   ;
    System.out.println("Dies ist ein Programm, das 2 Zahlen miteinander addiert")    ;//text1
    System.out.println("Bitte geben sie ihre 1. Gewuenschte Zahl ein :")                   ;//text2
    zahl1=StdIn.intInput()                                                                                     ;//speicherreservierung
    System.out.println("Bitte geben sie ihre 2. Gewuenschte Zahl ein :")                   ;//text3
    zahl2=StdIn.intInput()                                                                                     ;//speicherreservierung
    erg=zahl1 + zahl2                                                                                           ;//addition
    System.out.println("Das ergebnis ist :"+erg)                                                      ;//text4+ausgabe                       

  }

}
```


----------



## Mork0075 (10. Sep 2004)

Speicherreservierung gibts in Java. wenn du schreibt int bla wird automatisch Speicher eingeräumt. Also die stds raus


----------



## Gast (10. Sep 2004)

also dann zahl1=In.intInpu() oder was?


----------



## g!zm0 (10. Sep 2004)

Mein lehrer meinte das duch diesen Std-befehl eine eingabe der Zahl moeglich sei, wie kann ich das denn machen der hatt nur fehler in den Std-zeilen gefunden


----------



## Mork0075 (10. Sep 2004)

Hab grad ein bissl Blödsinn geredet mit dem std, sorry. Was kommt denn für ein fehler?


----------



## Reality (10. Sep 2004)

Versuch mal fogendes:

```
zahl1=System.in.read();
```

Bei zahl2 machst du das genauso.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Sep 2004)

Nachdem ich folgends ergänzt habe, lief es perfekt:

```
class StdIn
{
  public static int intInput()
  {
    try{
      java.io.BufferedReader br = new java.io.BufferedReader (new java.io.InputStreamReader (System.in));
      return java.lang.Integer.parseInt (br.readLine());
    }catch (java.io.IOException ioe){
      return 0;
    }
  }
}
```
Aber du hast wahrscheinlich schon irgendwo so eine Klasse.
Vielleicht muss sie in den Classpath (Forensuche)? Oder hast du sie nicht zu Hause?


----------



## g!zm0 (10. Sep 2004)

lol das will er auch ned kompilieren ;
cannot resolve symbol
symbol : variable StdIn
location class addieren
ka was das heißen soll


----------



## foobar (10. Sep 2004)

[Edit by foobar: Titel konkretisiert]


----------



## g!zm0 (10. Sep 2004)

wir lernen gerade java, bitte keine komplizierten codes, die ich nichma nachvollziehen kann 
Wenn einer bitte meinen code so umschreibt dass er funzt waere das nett


----------



## g!zm0 (10. Sep 2004)

@ mork lies meine postings


----------



## g!zm0 (10. Sep 2004)

plz help somebody


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Sep 2004)

1. Meld dich an, dann kannst du editieren.
2. Das funzt bei mir:

```
public class addieren { 
  public  static  void main(String args[]) { 
    int zahl1 ; 
    int zahl2 ; 
    int erg   ; 
    System.out.println("Dies ist ein Programm, das 2 Zahlen miteinander addiert")    ;//text1 
    System.out.println("Bitte geben sie ihre 1. Gewuenschte Zahl ein :")                   ;//text2 
    zahl1=StdIn.intInput()                                                                                     ;//speicherreservierung 
    System.out.println("Bitte geben sie ihre 2. Gewuenschte Zahl ein :")                   ;//text3 
    zahl2=StdIn.intInput()                                                                                     ;//speicherreservierung 
    erg=zahl1 + zahl2                                                                                           ;//addition 
    System.out.println("Das ergebnis ist :"+erg)                                                      ;//text4+ausgabe                        

  } 

}
class StdIn 
{ 
  public static int intInput() 
  { 
    try{ 
      java.io.BufferedReader br = new java.io.BufferedReader (new java.io.InputStreamReader (System.in)); 
      return java.lang.Integer.parseInt (br.readLine()); 
    }catch (java.io.IOException ioe){ 
      return 0; 
    } 
  } 
}
```
3. Deins müsste bei dir aber auch so funktionieren, da du die StdIn Klasse ja irgendwo haben musst, sonst hättest du sie ja nicht benutzt. Siehe oben.
4. Klassennamen werden groß geschrieben.
5. http://www.java-forum.org/de/boardregeln.php Punkt 1 und 4
6. http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=245
7. Wieso Speicherreservierung?
Edit: 8. Paar Minuten muss man halt manchmal warten.


----------



## g!zm0 (10. Sep 2004)

thx 4 help


----------



## g!zm0 (10. Sep 2004)

Jez hab ich nur noch folgendes problem:
Wir hamm heut das java sdk aus der schule bekommen, hatte mir aber die enterprise edition vorher installiert, nachdem deinstallieren und installieren des neuen sdk passiert folgendes beim start eines java-compilierten Programms:
ich bekomme ein Dos-fenster in dem bestimmte parameter erklaert werden und weiter unten steht der pfad meines programms zb javaeditor/addierprog/Pause
weiter mit bel. taste....
Was muss ich machen damit er mein funktionierendes Programm zu testen??


----------



## g!zm0 (10. Sep 2004)

nach dem reinstallen von dem java-editor funzt alles THX 4 help 2 all


----------

